# Οι μάγοι της μετάφρασης



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2009)

Πέτυχα σε μια αναζήτηση ένα κείμενο από το 1992. Μεταξύ άλλων διαβάζω:

"There are also the juristes-linguistes, the linguistic lawyers whose job is to check the legal jargon of EC legislation in each of the nine language versions. Earlier this year the British government succeeded in effectively removing from the Maastricht treaty a provision that would have given Labour-controlled councils in Britain an automatic right to sit on a key EC committee. It did this by a discreet change to a single word in the Maastricht text during the translation process, after the treaty negotiations were already complete."

Κι αναρωτιέμαι πώς το κατάφεραν αυτό;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 13, 2009)

Τεχνικά δεν είναι αδύνατο. Από πρακτική άποψη, όμως, διατηρώ πολλές επιφυλάξεις για το αν τα πράγματα έγιναν ακριβώς έτσι. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να πρόκειται για ένα μεταφραστικό "αστικό μύθο" που κολακεύει τους Βρετανούς για την επιδεξιότητά του. Η υλοποίηση του κόλπου απαιτεί: ένας τουλάχιστον γλωσσομαθής νομικός του τμήματος αγγλικής γλώσσας του Συμβουλίου να έδρασε ως πράκτορας κράτους μέλους και σε βάρος των συμφερόντων του εργοδότη του, δηλ. των ΕΚ, τα άλλα κράτη μέλη να κοιμούνταν τον ύπνο του δικαίου και να μην πρόσεξαν τη λαθροχειρία ή να αδιαφόρησαν, και, τέλος, να μην κατάλαβαν τίποτε οι Εργατικοί στη Βρετανία. Δύσκολο να συνέτρεξαν σωρευτικά όλα αυτά. Επίσης, αντικείμενο διαπραγμάτευσης δεν αποτελεί μόνο η ουσία των διατάξεων συνθήκης, αλλά και η γλωσσική απόδοση, τούτο δε σε όλες τις γλώσσες των ΕΚ. Η εξέταση των κειμένων δεν γίνεται από τους γλωσσομαθείς νομικούς των οργάνων των ΕΚ, αλλά από τα ΥπΕξ των κρατών μελών: οι διαπραγματεύσεις σταματούν όταν όλα τα κράτη μέλη έχουν εγκρίνει το κείμενο της συνθήκης σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Επομένως, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να περάσει μια γλωσσική λαθροχειρία, κατά μείζονα λόγο όταν μιλάμε για το αγγλικό κείμενο (κι όχι για το δανικό ή το σλοβενικό), που στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αποτελεί και το κείμενο εργασίας κατά τη διαπραγμάτευση επί της ουσίας των διατάξεων.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, συμπέρασμα για το αν το δημοσίευμα ανταποκρινόταν στην πραγματικότητα θα μπορούσαμε να εξαγάγουμε μόνο αν γνωρίζαμε ποιά ακριβώς είναι η διάταξη: αν διαπιστώναμε σοβαρή απόκλιση του αγγλικού κειμένου σε σχέση με τις άλλες γλώσσες, τότε ΟΚ. Ειδάλλως, απλώς κάποιος από την τότε βρετανική κυβέρνηση θέλησε να πουλήσει εξυπνάδα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, συμπέρασμα για το αν το δημοσίευμα ανταποκρινόταν στην πραγματικότητα θα μπορούσαμε να εξαγάγουμε μόνο αν γνωρίζαμε ποιά ακριβώς είναι η διάταξη: αν διαπιστώναμε σοβαρή απόκκλιση του αγγλικού κειμένου σε σχέση με τις άλλες γλώσσες, τότε ΟΚ. Ειδάλλως, απλώς κάποιος από την τότε βρετανική κυβέρνηση θέλησε να πουλήσει εξυπνάδα.



Κι εγώ αυτό αναρωτιόμουνα: ποια είναι αυτή η λέξη. Γιατί τεχνικά ίσως να μην είναι αδύνατο, αλλά τέτοιου είδους προδοσία του πνεύματος του νόμου υπέρ των συμφερόντων συγκεκριμένης πολιτικής παράταξης του ΗΒ, μού φαίνεται παρατραβηγμένη. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, είναι σίγουρα intriguing!

Ευχαριστώ και για την πολύ ωραία ανάλυση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω, δεν πρόκειται για ένα τυχαίο κείμενο, αλλά για την ίδια τη συνθήκη τού Μάαστριχτ (!) — και την είδηση κατάφερα να τη βρω μόνο στην _Ιντιπένταντ_.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω, δεν πρόκειται για ένα τυχαίο κείμενο, αλλά για την ίδια τη συνθήκη τού Μάαστριχτ (!) — και την είδηση κατάφερα να τη βρω μόνο στην _Ιντιπένταντ_.



Ακριβώς επειδή πρόκειται για συνθήκη, είναι ελάχιστες οι πιθανότητες να υπήρξε λαθροχειρία. Αν ήταν για κάποια οδηγία, θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι ευκολότερα, αν και πάλι, μόλις γινόταν αντιληπτή η απόκλιση το πρόβλημα θα λυνόταν άμεσα με ένα διορθωτικό για το κείμενο στην αγγλική.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν ξέρω, δεν πρόκειται για ένα τυχαίο κείμενο, αλλά για την ίδια τη συνθήκη τού Μάαστριχτ (!) — και την είδηση κατάφερα να τη βρω μόνο στην _Ιντιπένταντ_.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο - έψαξα γιατί πολύ μου κίνησε την περιέργεια.


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Τεχνικά δεν είναι αδύνατο. Από πρακτική άποψη, όμως, διατηρώ πολλές επιφυλάξεις για το αν τα πράγματα έγιναν ακριβώς έτσι. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να πρόκειται για ένα μεταφραστικό "αστικό μύθο" που κολακεύει τους Βρετανούς για την επιδεξιότητά του. [...]
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, συμπέρασμα για το αν το δημοσίευμα ανταποκρινόταν στην πραγματικότητα θα μπορούσαμε να εξαγάγουμε μόνο αν γνωρίζαμε ποιά ακριβώς είναι η διάταξη: αν διαπιστώναμε σοβαρή απόκλιση του αγγλικού κειμένου σε σχέση με τις άλλες γλώσσες, τότε ΟΚ. Ειδάλλως, απλώς κάποιος από την τότε βρετανική κυβέρνηση θέλησε να πουλήσει εξυπνάδα.


 
Κι εμένα απίθανο μου φαίνεται να συμπέσουν όλα αυτά.
Δεν αποκλείεται επίσης να θέλησε να πουλήσει εξυπνάδα _o δημοσιογράφος_ (Tim Jackson), ποιητική αηδία, χωρίς να ξέρει πραγματικά την όλη διαδικασία που πολύ ωραία περιγράφει ο Ρογέριος (σύμφωνα με την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εξήγηση που δίνει εδώ, εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά).
Αλλά 17 χρόνια μετά, είναι δύσκολο να διαλευκανθεί μια ανεξιχνίαστη υπόθεση...


----------

